# Anyone considered ivf while on maternity?



## Diddles (Jul 18, 2008)

I know this is probably something that noone would want to talk to their boss or colleagues about...   


But has anyone considered/or is considering/has undertaken ivf while on maternity leave?  My beautiful baby girl (20 weeks old now) was conceived on the 7th round of ivf - this time with full immune protocol following lots of m/c's.  As I'm 40 in May we don't really want to hang around too long before getting on the horse again.


Has anyone got any light to shed or any experience to share on this one?  I'm also still BF and I know that I'll have to stop this a while before moving on with further IVF which is saddening me.


Thanks!!


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello Diddles


Congrats on your miracle baby girl!


I had FET while still on maternity leave.  I had noooooooooo qualms about it at all, both DH and I were concerned about age, and especially as it was unsuccessful I think it was important not to delay it so we still had time for more goes.  I wasn't able to breastfeed for long anyway but I think some ladies have felt guilty when tx failed that they had denied their babies and it had not been worth it.  Sorry don't mean to be negative, just trying to shed light on as many angles as poss!.  Good luck with it xxx


----------



## gerbera77 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Diddles

Congrats!
I am currently on maternity leave and we are going to do another cycle.  My DS is 9 months and I am still breastfeeding.  We are now down to 3/4 feeds a day but i still have not had my period yet!!
My clinic said that i need to have stopped b/f and ideally have had one or two periods.  At this stage i am planning on weaning over the next couple of months but will just see how we go...  Can take another 3 months for periods to return so who knows when we'll cycle!!!
Good luck xx


----------



## impatientlady (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow this question is exactly the reason I came back on this forum.  My little one is now seven months old and I'm thinking about organising ICSI before I return to work in the summer.  I would like to go through the treatment before returning to work so that I am not stressed or tired trying to fit it in with work, child care etc.  I am breast feeding although since xmas my baby takes a bottle during the day and breast at night.  My concern about the treatment was about the lifting aspect. When we first went through the treatment and transfer I was told not to even lift the hoover.  How can this be possible with a baby/almost toddler to lift and carry??


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Ladies

I would try posting on hoping to conceive second miracle thread too, stuff like lifting / not lifting commented on xxx


----------



## daisyjump (Feb 29, 2012)

hi,
i know this thread hasnt been posted on for a while but this is exactly why i have come to this forum.
we have just made the decision to try ivf for a second and  I am thinking of doing it whilst i am still on mat leave. my LO is only 17 weeks old but the waiting list for our hosp is 3 months so by time we've been referred and everything im guessing we will be nearing the end of mat leave so little on will be a year!
nervous/scared/excited all rolled into one!


----------



## Diddles (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Daisy & everyone - thanks for your replies.

I'm still BF but I started my first bleed (won't call it a proper AF) thus week.  It was after my LO slept through the night for the first time & I went over 8hrs without feeding her.  I believe this can trigger AF too.

I'm likely to take 10-11 months off work & we definitely want to have at least spoken with my clinic before I head back to work. So all being well we'll try again this yr!!  Even if I can't quite git it into my mat leave.

Good luck Daisy


----------



## impatientlady (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi Diddles, I am now two weeks into treatment and I am already glad I am doing it before returning to work.  I forgot the tiredness and the slight anxiety at every simptom and I'm glad I'm not stressing about work on top of that.

I breast fed my daughter until eight months and AF returned at five months.  I was told to stop BF immediately as it interferes with your hormones but I was ready to do this so it wasn't to bad.


----------

